# Hello, from California



## jonmyrlebailey

I am interested in G-scale trains because they can go outside and out of the way. I have some Lionel O-scale trains, but they are collectibles not to be played with.

1. How technically sophisticated is the G-scale hobby nowadays?

2. I know there is DCC, but can layout operations be made fully automated with the right technology/technique/equipment? Can trains be set up to start, stop, slow down, speed up, maintain steady speed on grades, switch tracks, travel prescribed routes making prescribed stops at precise positions on the track, couple, uncouple, operate on locomotive turntables, blow whistles, ring bells, dispatch engines from engine houses, have railroad crew voice simulations all by themselves? Can I set up my backyard pike to virtually do everything human hands-off?

3. Who does a bang-up job of customizing the paint/livery on engines and rolling stock for G trains? My trains would have my own livery called "Bailey Garden Express". I would also need custom letters/numbers put on to my specs.

4. I want to have a consist of Pullman heavyweight coaches. What steam locomotive models are a good match for these in the correct real-life gauge? I don't want to mix standard-guage and narrow-gauge rolling stock on my line. The heavyweights were standard-gauge and they need the proper steam engine model likewise.

5. I also want a pair of diesel-electric engines to double-head this consist also. Sometimes I am in a mood to let of "steam"; other times I love the smell of diesel oil in the morning!! I was thinking something similar to GE Uboats or EMD SD-40's would look neat with these heavyweights since those freight/general-use mainline locomotives look rugged and old-fashioned, not streamlined. I want B-B axle arrangements, though, C-C axles are overkill for passenger trains. EMD F40ph Amtrak engines would look out of place on heavyweights as would more modern engines. EMD Geeps would work well too, but I like locomotives with long, graceful lines and wheelbases. 

Of course, I want all the classic realistic engine sounds: chugging, diesel lope, turbines, and so on and smoke in sync with the drivers. My passenger cars and landscape lighting need to be lit at a constant brightness regardless of engine speed. I also want the locomotive headlights to burn at a steady brightness at all speeds and when stopped. The trailing locomotive should have its lights off when in a doubleheader.


----------



## jonmyrlebailey

Why automation?

Well, I want my pike to run linear, not in a closed loop, to save space. I am think about running it along the backyard fence elevated about 4" above the ground and built up on posts and around the corners on both sides. Essentially, the road will horseshoe about the backyard fence. This allows the train to be viewed at eye level and keeps it from being torn up by the dogs and soiled. Real trains on real railroads run in a line usually also. My line would be modeled after a commuter route that runs from one town to another with no stops in between. At the two opposite ends of the line, engines are uncoupled from one end and ran around to the opposite end of the consist of cars parked at the loading platform (with model people standing there) on a siding along the track at the station platform. Steam engines are spun around on a turntable and ran back where the line terminates. Diesels will be a pair of coupled units facing in opposite directions and need no turntable service for return trips. Along the line, I want a 2% grade from one station which will be level, a tunnel on the corner of the fence, a bridge over a waterfall, trestles leading to and from the bridge, a long girder (or would a truss bridge look better over a waterfall?), a grade crossing with cars on the other corner of the yard and a 2% downgrade back to level at the opposite town at the other end of the line. This will be single-track system with only one train running at a time. The total line will be about 130 feet. Very short trips with a lot of switching action at the ends in between!


----------



## tooter

Hi Jon, 

You picked an expensive hobby, as G can get pretty pricey.

Since you've planned a point to point, you might consider using a turntable as a combination turnaround and runaround.

If you make one end of the line terminate with switch that has both legs connecting to the turntable, you can pull your line of cars to the end, detatch the engine, run the engine onto the turntable, turn it around and line it up with the empty leg of the switch, run the engine past the line of cars and connect it up at the opposite end and heading in the opposite direction.

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Sounds like a fun project, I'm sure you can automate this if you desire.


----------



## Railroadinovations

jonmyrlebailey said:


> I am interested in G-scale trains because they can go outside and out of the way. I have some Lionel O-scale trains, but they are collectibles not to be played with.
> 
> 1. How technically sophisticated is the G-scale hobby nowadays?
> 
> 2. I know there is DCC, but can layout operations be made fully automated with the right technology/technique/equipment? Can trains be set up to start, stop, slow down, speed up, maintain steady speed on grades, switch tracks, travel prescribed routes making prescribed stops at precise positions on the track, couple, uncouple, operate on locomotive turntables, blow whistles, ring bells, dispatch engines from engine houses, have railroad crew voice simulations all by themselves? Can I set up my backyard pike to virtually do everything human hands-off?
> 
> 3. Who does a bang-up job of customizing the paint/livery on engines and rolling stock for G trains? My trains would have my own livery called "Bailey Garden Express". I would also need custom letters/numbers put on to my specs.
> 
> 4. I want to have a consist of Pullman heavyweight coaches. What steam locomotive models are a good match for these in the correct real-life gauge? I don't want to mix standard-guage and narrow-gauge rolling stock on my line. The heavyweights were standard-gauge and they need the proper steam engine model likewise.
> 
> 5. I also want a pair of diesel-electric engines to double-head this consist also. Sometimes I am in a mood to let of "steam"; other times I love the smell of diesel oil in the morning!! I was thinking something similar to GE Uboats or EMD SD-40's would look neat with these heavyweights since those freight/general-use mainline locomotives look rugged and old-fashioned, not streamlined. I want B-B axle arrangements, though, C-C axles are overkill for passenger trains. EMD F40ph Amtrak engines would look out of place on heavyweights as would more modern engines. EMD Geeps would work well too, but I like locomotives with long, graceful lines and wheelbases.
> 
> Of course, I want all the classic realistic engine sounds: chugging, diesel lope, turbines, and so on and smoke in sync with the drivers. My passenger cars and landscape lighting need to be lit at a constant brightness regardless of engine speed. I also want the locomotive headlights to burn at a steady brightness at all speeds and when stopped. The trailing locomotive should have its lights off when in a doubleheader.


The G scale hobby is as advanced now days as with any other scale but requires somewhat more technical knowledge than smaller scales in as it is mostly outdoors and depends on wether you run battery or track power. Layouts and trains can be DCC controlled and depending on your level of expertise can be technologically set up to operate any way you wish, but once again, it will require a lot of extra effort depending on where you set it up, the type of equipment and the size of your layout. One thing about outdoor setup is that you have to consider is the elements because setting up outdoors is cause for a lot more maintenance than an indoor layout and it also can mean more electrical issues if you run track power.
MTH trains are built to track scale 1/32nd and have all the systems for route selection and also have many systems you are looking for. Other manufacturers you will probably have to add your electronics and sound depending on the locomotive and manufacturer. The automation you wish to set up can be done with computer assistance as with any other scale but the cost goes up considerably unless you are technically able to set it up yourself.
I have had some equipment painted and detailed by Bob Kleinmann (716-649-4686) out of Hamburg New York and I am very pleased with his work. His prices are also reasonable. Bob also deals with a professional artist for decals out of Florida.
MTH and Aristocraft Trains both make steam engines to pull heavyweight passenger cars. Be aware in G scale there are size differences between manufacturers such as; MTH 1/32nd scale, Aristocraft 1/29th scale etc. LGB is making a come back but your going to need mighty powerful locomotives to pull heavyweights like the Aristocraft Mallet (2-8-8-2). Bachmann makes 1/20.3 I believe but I don't think without modification that they will pull heavyweights very well without damaging the drive train. They do however make some nice looking and running locomotives for shorter trains. Aristocraft makes the U-25 upgrade which runs great. USA Trains makes a GP 38-2, GP 9, GP 7 and the SD-40 Dash 2 and Aristocraft makes a GP 40. USA and LGB both made the F units F7A and B, once again different scales. Aristocraft makes a really nice, powerful E8 also.
For your lighting you definately need DCC or battery power. For the layout you will need to power it via electronics with steady volatage and settings. There are a few sound system manufacturers such as Phoenix Sound etc. If you check out Garden Railways magazine or go online and type in G scale sound systems you will find an array of companies who make them. Sound is like anything else, it depends on the system your running (track or battery), the locomotive, operational enviroment, etc. Sound is a bit pricey but can be added to any locomotive with some knowledge and work. Plus there is more room in G scale locomotives to add it.
MTH locomotives come with sound and their version of DCC known as DCS and it works great on DC power or AC power. You must be aware though that MTH's DCS AC controlled system will burn up the motors in regular DC locomotives should you place them on a track with AC power. So if you go with MTH, buy the DCS unit (Radio Control) that can be used for the MTH locomotives and allows all the features which normally require AC to be used in DC mode therefore eliminating the risk of AC power problems with other equipment. Aristocraft Trains also has a good wireless train handheld system at a better cost. You can also turn most G scale locomotives lights on and off via a switch on the locomotive as you can with the smoke and motor as well. 
Programming all this to work automatically via computer is going to be some work but has been done and can be done on each locomotive and car but it won't be cheap. I don't think it is in any any scale now days any more. I hope this answers some of your questions to the best of my ability. I love G scale and have ever since I ran my first train and I think once you begin you will never go to anything else. It's worth every bit time, money and effort, not to mention it's a whole lot of fun. Good luck! 
Kenneth Mathews c/o Imagination Station Kids on Track G scale Model Railroad and Train Safety Program [email protected]


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

*Railroadinovations*, I have one recommendation. Please use paragraphs to separate your posts, especially something of that size. It's very difficult to read an amorphous blob of text of that size without losing your place.


----------



## tooter

You should be thankful he used punctuation.


----------



## Reckers

I can't help but envision, a year from now, Pugsley and Wednesday Addams sitting in a nearby upstairs window with BB guns, waiting for that train to come out to play....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

choo choo said:


> You should be thankful he used punctuation.


I suppose so.


----------



## Railroadinovations

Hey, I simply answered questions as they were asked. It seemed like they were not being answered and I wanted to help. Also a lot of people do not spell or punctuate the right way either on this site (and I am not perfect at it either) but this is the first time since I have been on this site that I have seen anyone correct someone. And by the way it was seperated by paragraph but somehow did not work. I don't know what happened. Sorry about that! Ken ISKOT011


----------



## tjcruiser

Ken ... no reason to apologize. Your comments were clear and helpful, however, the inadvertent omission (or deletion) of the paragraph spacing made the post rather difficult to read. No big deal, though, and I hope no ruffled feathers on anyone's behalf.

In general, we're pretty easy-going on grammar here on the forum, though in general, anyone's posts should be composed in a manner that's relatively legible and comprehensible.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I wasn't trying to ruffle anyone's feathers, just pointing out that the post would be far more readable with some spacing. I'm sorry you took it the wrong way.


----------



## tooter

Railroadinovations said:


> Hey, I simply answered questions as they were asked. It seemed like they were not being answered and I wanted to help. Also a lot of people do not spell or punctuate the right way either on this site (and I am not perfect at it either) but this is the first time since I have been on this site that I have seen anyone correct someone. And by the way it was seperated by paragraph but somehow did not work. I don't know what happened. Sorry about that! Ken ISKOT011


Hey Ken, 

Sorry... I was just foolin' around. 

Greg


----------



## Railroadinovations

I want all of you to know my volunteers and I appreciate you allowing us to use this site and we want to do everything as correct as possible. I apologize as well for what was said, I think it was just that I am terrible on the computer and what would take someone 10 minutes to do will take me 2 hours. I think I put 2 hours in that message or something like that. I hope we are bringing interest to this site by others. I know Aristocraft, Woodland Scenics, MRC, Intermountain, Exact Rail, Barry's Trains, Bachmann, Digitrax, Kato, Athearn and many other companies as well as some kids and families are on this site checking out what we and others are doing. I hope there are no hard feelings and just let me know if we need to fix anything else. I promise it will go better next time. It took us almost a year to choose a site and we want to keep it professional so everyone benefits. Thanks to all of you for your help! Keep up the good work.
PS Did the guy who needed the info. on this post get his needed information?


Kenneth Mathews c/o
Imagination Station Kids on Track


----------



## tjcruiser

All good here, Ken ... all good ... 

And you and all model RR enthusiasts are certainly welcome on the forum ... it's member contributions and activity that make this forum what it is!

TJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian

Ken, if you do type for a while on a post, like many people do, I would suggest typing a bit, then submitting it, and then editing it. This way if you have a crash, you won't lose the whole thing.

Works for me.

Regards, Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

Good tip to avoid lost compositions.

FYI, we have a 24-hour post edit time limit here on our forum.

TJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian

Thanks TJ! Being a newbie, I'll take all the tips and advice people have to offer!

Already thought of a question, what's the forum "limit" on posting pictures?

I normally post no more than 800 pixels wide, but is there a rule?

(I promise to go to the main forum and look for a FAQ thread, and a forum rules thread)

Regards, Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

I tried to Private Message you, but you have this option turned off. You should allow PM's from at least the Mod/Admin team.

Forum Rules are here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/announcement.php?f=10

Photos should be no more than about 1400 x 1200 pixels or so. 1000 x 800 or so is common.

The 24-hour post edit limit is not too popular with our members, but we had to impose it a while back to "police" against a couple of personal rants.

Can you please un-bold your signature text?

Many thanks,

TJ


EDIT --

Greg, I unbolded your signature. Can you please turn your PM option on?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I usually post 800x??? here, just to keep folks from having to scroll that have 1024 wide screens. My screen is 1920x1080, so any size photo is generally OK for me.


----------



## Greg Elmassian

PM from admins turned on, but I have a habit of not encouraging messages on forums since the "email" capabilities are limited. I must prefer real email... I want to clean up my signature, don't know why the sig picture is centered. I normally add a link to my email there for anyone who wants to contact me. I get around 1200 emails a day, so a whole set of "emails" from forums becomes unmanageable, just processing those emails is enough!

I normally keep my pictures to 800 wide for the same reason as john, even though I normally am on 1920 x 1200 monitors (I need it a bit taller than 1080 for a work application)... but I also surf on laptops, tablets and phones.

Regards, Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, Greg,

You can "unsubscribe" to all forum threads, such that your email account isn't overrun with "new post" updates. When I was a newbie here, I didn't know otherwise, and my email inbox was running amuk. Then I "discovered" the unsubscribe option in the Control Panel options, and life is now good!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have my email client filter all the Model Train Forum (and many other places) into individual folders, so I can periodically check and see what threads have been active on the board.


----------



## Greg Elmassian

Yep, went into the user control panel pretty quickly to turn off that default, and just unsubscribed from the last 2 threads I was subscribed to.

I'm a member (and moderator and owner) of too many forums to subscribe, my inbox would explode!

Regards, Greg


----------

